# MX-980 RF Applications



## GIZ

Good afternoon all,
How is the RF on the Universal remotes? Does it work well when coupled with Lutron dimmer packs. I was doing some research and have found that with correct product line from Lutron it has the ability to be programmed to control lights as well as anything else that carries it's frequency range. Anyone out there got any feedback for me?


----------



## Sonnie

*Welcome to Home Theater Shack!*

Howdy there GIZ and welcome to the Shack!

I am sure you will find all you need, but if we can help, just holler... :T


_*Sonnie*_


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

You were hollering, I just wasn't listening. Thread has been moved to the Remotes forum... :T

We had Lutron dimmers in our HT room back when we had an HT room and had no problems working them with the Universal remotes. They came with a small remote that I simply programmed into the Universals. We've had several of those... the 750, 850 and 980.


----------



## GIZ

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I Currently have an MX-700 in use with no RF capabilities. Been about 3-4 years with no problems until recently. When I replaced the batteries one day it would get stuck on the initial startup and lock up. My computor at the time with the files to reload the remote was also on the fritZ and has since been replaced. Unfortunately I can't access the uplaod files to put them on my new system. I guess all of that is irrelivant now that I have purchased an MX-980.
Here is the real problem!!! I don't have the software for the 980 and Tweeter wouldn't give it to me even with them going out of business.
Where can I download the MX-980 pack for programming purposes? It's killing me to have this beauty of a remote that I can't use


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I believe I can help you there... you got a PM :T


----------



## GIZ

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

First of all. Thank you for the link.

At the risk of sounding Stupid... What is a PM.
Stupid question #2:
What is the Expansion pack? I never had one with to MX-700.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

PM = Private Message

Expansion pack includes extra graphics for more customization.


----------



## Guest

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Sonnie,

I am in the same boat here (tweeter gone, MX-980 that I can't reprogram). I have contacted URC but no luck yet. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hi forch and welcome to the Shack... :T

I have sent you a PM as well.


----------



## Guest

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## lhymes

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Sonnie, I'm in the same position forch and GIZ were. Completely unable to reprogram. I've been pulling out my hair the past week just trying to get a helping hand. URC has been super nice, but they can't provide the software. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lhymes

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I finally found a local dealer that was nice enough to work with me on the issue. He didn't offer the expansion or fav channel expansion. Still, advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Check your PM... :T


----------



## lhymes

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Thanks so much, Sonnie


----------



## chicagocrazyman

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hi. I, too, have a MX-980 sitting here in the box without the software needed to actually use it. Picked it up when Tweeter closed up a couple of months ago. I have searched all over online for some place to get the software but I have come up empty. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I may have to start charging 25-50 posts for this. :bigsmile:


----------



## infamousse

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Similar story missing the infamous mx-980 software. We buy all our controllers from a company in Beverly Hills, CA. However, the controls we usually buy are the MX-900's. Just started picking up MX-980's and these guys don't have the software either. I have 3 controls sitting here needing programming. Sonnie can you please help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## vletguy817

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Sonnie, can you hooked me up as well? I am in desperate need for the application. Thanks


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Check your other thread Johnny. :T


----------



## cinimod

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I think I found the files on a different post. Thanks Sonnie, I greatly appreciate it.

What are the CCP files? Should I use those instead of MX980Setup and MX980ExpansionPack?

Also, does any one where I can get the MX980_Favoite_Channels.exe

Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

The CCP is just a different interface that some people like and use. You will have to try it and see which you prefer.


----------



## cinimod

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Would you happen to have the MX980_Favoite_Channels.exe file too?


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Sorry... don't have those.


----------



## cinimod

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I found it. PM me if you're interested. This is my third post so I might be able to reply


----------



## cinimod

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

It as in the mx980_favorite_channels.exe


----------



## Strype

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Sonnie .... I'm not trying to start an issue, since I'm new to this particular forum, I am just wondering if it is the norm around here to pass out software that is only supposed to be for dealers and CIs?


As far as the OP question about the MX-980 and Lutron lights... URC now has it's own line of Lutron Mystro looking Dimmers and switches. The whole URC line of remotes (made after a certain date, look at URC web site for model and date info) can directly control the dimmers because there are RF antennas built into the Dimmer. They come in either 418 (series A) or 433 (series B) frequencies. You need to order the appropriate ones for you remote's frequency. The down fall to these URC-Lutron Dimmers are their RF range. They are only meant to be a one or at most two adjacent room solution. Meaning, your theater remote controls the lights in the theater but the kitchen lights would need to be controlled by the kitchen remote. Unless you live in a small apartment, doing an All House Lights OFF command would probably not be an option. There is No way to extend the RF signal properly at this time, according to URC Lighting training I was at this week. One of the great things is that adjusting any scene is super easy and can be done by the client without the need of software programming changes.

The Lighting modules are already updated in the IR bank. under Lighting option, see URC as the brand.

I hope that info helped some of you out
-Strype


If any of you need professional and certified URC, RTI, Lutron, or Crestron programming in NY, NJ or CT area you may contact me via PM to discuss.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

The problem is that the dealers and CI's are selling the equipment via the Internet without the software and have no means or don't take the time to furnish the software... and in many cases the buyer is not even aware that the product does not come with the software. The buyer is the innocent party in these cases.

Universal does not appear to be doing anything for customers that purchased products from stores that have gone out of business. Again, the buyer is the innocent party in this situation. 

Universal makes money on these products, but fails to provide everything to make the product work, knowing good and well that they are being sold irresponsibly, as well as there are many valid situations where the customer should have access to the software. 

Therefore, in certain situations, I have no problems whatsoever helping.


----------



## Strype

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I understand your perspective sonnie. 
I guess the problem is people shouldn't be buying equipment from unauthorized grey/black market dealers. If you look at the dealer and customer contracts from most CI professional remote companies, unauthorized online sales VOIDS all warranties and support of the product. It's sort of a "Buyer Beware" situation. I think educating consumers and end-user to only by products from authorized dealers is a necessary thing. 
As, far as distribution of software... just be careful. There are contractual rules are to how we, as dealers, are allowed to distribute software. Not that URC cares enough to enforce this but I have seen other companies like RTI remove dealer licenses for doing the same.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I am not aware of anyone that I have sent the software to that has purchased from an unauthorized dealer... not as far as they have explained it to me. None the less, I am not concerned about it in the least bit. The problem is Universal doesn't have a clue as to who all their custom install dealers are that buy through distributors... of which half do not know their responsibility to the customer as far as providing the software. It is a train wreck that Universal is ignoring. Innocent customers should not be penalized for it... and won't be as long as I have anything to do with being able to help them.


----------



## indytbf

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hi Sonnie,
I've had a MX-700 for several years, but the joystick select button often results in selecting a different option then that intended. Couple that with the wife putting the remote down on the table before all the macro IR commands get sent, resulting in mixed unknown device states, had me looking for a new IR/RF remote. I bought one before I realized the new rules that URC had put in effect. I really need a copy of the software and if you could help I would really appreciate.

Thanks.


----------



## indytbf

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I didn't mention in my earlier post that I got my mx-980 from a user on eBay. I didn't know the URC software policy when I got it, and the seller stated software was downloadable from the URC website. I should have checked it out first, but that was true for the mx-700 that I had gotten a few years earlier. My mistake, and I won't make it again. I wanted to program it myself, because I actually enjoyed doing it with the mx-700 and I like to know how things work. Also, to be honest, I don't really always want to be dependent on an installer for any changes.


----------



## Strype

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

indytbf ---- as I'm sure the seller also did not inform you of, by buying that MX-980 online from an unauthorized dealer the warranty is also technically void.

The thing people haven't been informed of I guess is that some of the product line is NOT consumer grade... it is professional grade and only intended to be sold and programmed by certified dealers ... as dealer exclusives. The MX-980 is part of that line. No one is authorized to sell new ones online to any non dealer. It even says so in our dealer contracts. Unfortunately URC has a bad habit of playing both sides of the fence on this subject.. or turning their heads. 

I understand your desire to DIY... I totally get it.... but that is what the consumer grade products are for.

EBay is a grey market when dealing with professional products... *buyer beware*.


----------



## indytbf

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I don't agree with the URC's policy, but it is theirs to make. The mx-980 can't be really any harder to master than the mx-700. Different, maybe, but not harder. A lesson learned the hard way. Any thought that they may eventually add it to the stabilized downloadable software like the mx-700?


----------



## Strype

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

no... because it is from a different product line ... not intended for consumer purchase .... intended for dealer use only so they wouldn't make a consumer version of the software for it. 

This has nothing to do with being more difficult, it has to do with marketing to CI dealers and having exclusive product lines to help protect the industry. Do to their tendency for some of the employees to look away in the name of a couple of extra sales though, along with the some of the product's limitations, a lot of companies that work on higher end jobs don't use URC products often.

We use them as the bottom of our line up only ... URC for low end jobs, RTI for medium to medium high... and then Crestron for high end.


Ultimately, as an end user, all that matters is that whatever remote you get you are happy with .... just understand that grey/black market products not intended for you may not be the best, most trouble free solution for you to get involved with.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

You can call URC and explain to them what happened. It may be that they will empathize with you and help you out.

I agree that companies really should not do this because they know ahead of time that innocent people are going to get stuck with their product and no way to use it in many cases. Surely they understand that this is going to affect the customers thoughts about the company and possibly ruin any chance that they will ever make a legitimate sale to that customer... as well as that customer may influence other potential customers as a result of their policies.

I realize the some people know better, but generally those are the ones who have already obtained the software. Most people are not going to think to contact the manufacturer before purchasing a product on every occasion.


----------



## shift9999

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

So unfortunately due to the forum rules of 5 posts I cannot PM you sonnie.

I purchased two mx980s from Magnolia at Best Buy and like many people I am without the software. Will you be able to PM me the mx980 setup software? I read in this thread that you were able to help a few other users. I would forever be indebted to you since URC is not open on a sunday and I am dieing to set this up!

PM me if possible. 

Shift


----------



## cinimod

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Does any one know where I can get the MX-6000 Expansion Pack?

I am also looking for some PS3 icons for the MX-980


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

You might try www.remotecentral.com


----------



## rohoss

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hey guys,

I am also in the same boat. I have a Mx-980 that was programmed by Tweeter in September '08 and it has worked great until I changed out half of my gear and now, obviously, it doesn't work. I have programmed a mx-3000 before so the 980 should not be a problem for me. If anybody has the software that would be great and greatly appreciated. I have been out of luck since December and I have been searching for this software forever when I came across this thread. Please help!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Strype

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

What city do you live in... I might be able to recommend an authorized dealer in your area who can program it for you, since the software is not intended to be in the hands of the end user.
Again, this is not a DIY remote ... it is for CI's only.


----------



## Strype

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*



patmarch said:


> Does any one know where I can get the MX-6000 Expansion Pack?
> 
> I am also looking for some PS3 icons for the MX-980


you can download some good ones from guifx.com


----------



## rohoss

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Well, I live in Houston and I understand that it is a custom install remote. The issue is that I change out my gear a lot. I know how to program these remotes. I previously programmed my Mx-3000 without any issues. Once that finally went out on me, I picked up the 980 because I preferred the smaller form factor. Since the software is not available for download(like I was told it would be), I was assured that I would be given the software once Tweeter programmed my remote (for a fee and not very well). Obviously, I never received the promised software, when they quickly went under soon after. I definitely would not have bought this remote if I would have known that the software would be unavailable. I understand the need for custom installers (I used to work for one) and their role, but I am stuck with a $600 remote that will cost me at least $200 everytime I want to change something on something I can do myself in 10 minutes.

Thank you for your reply and I appreciate any input or help.

Thanks!


----------



## Strype

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

I posted a message on RC and IP to see which of the guys I know are in Houston. I'm up in NYC so would not be much help.

I understand your situation ... but also see how it could have been easily avoided.

It's ok though, we'll find you a local REAL CI and he can set you up with what you need. A proper CI will give you the proper service you are looking for.


there is a reason Tweeter (and companies like it) are out of business.


----------



## lhymes

rohoss said:


> Well, I live in Houston and I understand that it is a custom install remote. The issue is that I change out my gear a lot. I know how to program these remotes. I previously programmed my Mx-3000 without any issues. Once that finally went out on me, I picked up the 980 because I preferred the smaller form factor. Since the software is not available for download(like I was told it would be), I was assured that I would be given the software once Tweeter programmed my remote (for a fee and not very well). Obviously, I never received the promised software, when they quickly went under soon after. I definitely would not have bought this remote if I would have known that the software would be unavailable. I understand the need for custom installers (I used to work for one) and their role, but I am stuck with a $600 remote that will cost me at least $200 everytime I want to change something on something I can do myself in 10 minutes.
> 
> Thank you for your reply and I appreciate any input or help.
> 
> Thanks!


I was in the same boat as you. The solution Strype is suggesting will cost you big bucks. When I get home later I'll get you a link together with all the stuff you need.
Best regards!

Also, does anyone have the most recent expansion pack?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strype

lhymes said:


> I was in the same boat as you. The solution Strype is suggesting will cost you big bucks. When I get home later I'll get you a link together with all the stuff you need.
> Best regards!
> 
> Also, does anyone have the most recent expansion pack?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The solution Strype suggests is the legal answer. To put him in contact with an authorized dealer programmer who can legally provide him with access.

Unless you are a dealer you are suggesting/participating in software piracy. Telling someone to break the law is not a smart thing to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lhymes

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

This has been argued into the ground. I'm not even going to waste my time debating the subject. If you bother to reply on the subject towards me, you're only going to be wasting your time.


----------



## Strype

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*



lhymes said:


> This has been argued into the ground. I'm not even going to waste my time debating the subject. If you bother to reply on the subject towards me, you're only going to be wasting your time.


There is no debate ... it's just a simple fact. I'm an authorized dealer, I know what the contracts are.
MX980 and MX6000 are CI only remotes/software.



As far as a Houston based authorized programmer/dealer goes. I have the contact info for a a great guy that runs a detailed oriented CI company in Houston. I'm sure he can hook you up with what you need. I'll PM you his contact info if you want it.


----------



## edog1

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hi,

I could use a hand with the software as well. I hope I am not too late. Thanks for all your help and support. Best regards,


----------



## msb1

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hello all,

Like many I too have unwittingly bought the MX-980 remote online only to find out that I can't program it without the software which is not included in the package.

Since, I live in India where there is no company dealer/installer I am pretty much stuck. I found this thread online and would be grateful if anyone could help me with the software.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## saulgood

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hi,

I'm in the same boat. Just picked up an mx-980 and it did not include the editor software and it is not provided on the universalremote website. If anyone has it, that would be great.

Best,
Saul


----------



## avrignaud

*No MX-980 SW from Amazon seller*

Hey folks -

I'm a long-time fan of URC's remotes (most recently the MX-850), and have no problems programming them myself. I just upgraded to an MX-980 from an Amazon reseller, and unfortunately the software wasn't included... and the seller isn't responding to requests for help.

I'd really hate to return the remote as I love it - can anyone point me to where I might be able to download the needed software? From what I can tell there are three packages - the programming SW, a graphic expansion pack, and another "theme" (?) pack? Appreciate any tips or help you might be able to give... for what it's worth, I did try to go and register/download from the URC site. Appears they don't have the 980 SW available for DL. 

Thoughts? Appreciate your time!


----------



## Sonnie

Who is the Amazon reseller?


----------



## avrignaud

Here they are:

*
Seller: igotyourneeds
*
Rating:91% positive over the past 12 months (54 ratings.) 54 lifetime ratings.
*
Shipping: In Stock. See Shipping Rates. See return policy.
*
Comments: Brand new in box Shipps fast


Frustratingly, I was a little on edge about the 91% satisfaction rate, but the price was good - around $375. Grr... guess that'll teach me!


----------



## Sonnie

I would contact Amazon and advise them that the seller is not offering the software for the product and that the software cannot be obtained otherwise. Return it. Pay a little bit more and buy from a dealer who will confirm that the software is included.


----------



## shayden1304

HI Sonnie

I have a brand new MX-980 and since I am not a pro installer I cannot get the software. The dealer I had purchased it from is no longer in business. Can you help me out??

Please and Thank you


----------



## Sonnie

The only thing I can do is refer you to Universal... explain your situation and they should help you.


----------



## shayden1304

Thx anyway I was able to get it from URC!!
I am a installer but not an auhorized dealer..No biggie. They gave me the link with a passcode


----------



## avrignaud

Sonnie said:


> I would contact Amazon and advise them that the seller is not offering the software for the product and that the software cannot be obtained otherwise. Return it. Pay a little bit more and buy from a dealer who will confirm that the software is included.


Thanks for the input, all! Will continue to try this path and cross my fingers...


----------



## mrcynk

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hi!
It happend to have a simillar problem with MX-980 remote and software, any chance for help?
regards


----------



## nube

Any updates on this? I too have obtained a (used) MX980 without editor software. Any suggestions? The URC site does not seem to include the 980 in the list of available editor downloads. I do not believe there are any authorized dealers or installers in my area of Canada.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## leoa5140

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hello,I have quite the dilemma.I have both the mx-950 and 980 remote controls.I've recently upgraded my home theater system....and need to obviously update remotes.The editor software I have downloaded doesn't have a "live update" option(for either).The code for my pioneer elite receiver is not featured either.I need the software for both so I can update my system.Can ANYONE help........?????????


----------



## smakovits

picked up the mx-980 from an authorized dealer today. told me I can download the software, but no dice as we all know. Not really sure why URC does this. Kind of silly if you ask me


----------



## reason123

Hi,

I am also lost, I bought this upgrading from a harmony 1100.
And I hit a major dead end.

I bought from a supposed authorized dealer, and wasn't, I have my mx-980 here sitting right next to me.Worthless.

Tried calling Universal no luck they gave me there response, I was left in the cold.

I feel so used. =(

If anyone can help me out please contact me.
I live in a piece of town for know, no hi techy installers here.


Help anyone.


----------



## sirbuba

I am in the same boat. I got a MX-980 from an Amazon seller and it arrived today with no software. I have messaged the seller but have not yet received a response. I have a MX 950 that has gone bad on me. I got the 980 thinking and being told by URC that it was the upgrade to the 950. I was unaware of the software issue until today. I assumed the software would come with the remote as it did with my 950. There are no authorized dealers in the whole state of Wyoming so I am forced to go online to purchase it after being told by URC that I could not buy it directly from them. They sent me a link to the dealer locater but it came up with nothing. ps URCs site lists Amazon as an authorized dealer. If some one could help me out here I would be most thankful.


----------



## sirbuba

Still no reply from the seller. I have talked with a friend here in town and he said he can hook me up but he has to contact someone so my new remote is still sitting here with no way to program it. If any one could hook be up sooner it would make my day. Please.


----------



## sirbuba

Well I called universal and got the software but when I was downloading to the remote the battery went dead and the download failed. Now the remote just flashes and I can't connect to it to redo the download.

Any one know how to reset the remote back to default?


----------



## xxjeevesxx

I am looking for the expansion pack too and the fav channels pack, does anyone have them?


----------



## salemslot79

*installer in need of editor for the MX-950*

Hi, iam swapping BluRay players for a customer with the MX-950 and he does not have the editor software. Where can I download.

Thank you,
AJ


----------



## lcaillo

Contact Universal directly.


----------



## salemslot79

i have been on hold for awhile.

thanks


----------



## lcaillo

You might try emailing support. One of my dealers spent half an hour on hold on Monday trying to get through to them. I don't know what is up with them that it is so slow, but I never had a problem with dealing with them online. It has been a while since I had to, however.


----------



## salemslot79

i finally got thru after 45 mins, rep sent me software, but i cannot get win 7 to recognize the remote itself. the mx editor gives me an unable to connect error.


----------



## jbwitt

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*



Sonnie said:


> Hi forch and welcome to the Shack... :T
> 
> I have sent you a PM as well.


I'm in this same boat. I can't find the 980 software with expansion pack.


----------



## enricky27

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hi i bought a mx-980 from ebay.when i got this remote it arrived with no software and since the remote is used urc won't give me the software.so can anybody please help me with the software please.
thanks 
Enricky


----------



## infamousse

Sonnie, 

Calling on your help once again, is it possible to get a hold of that infamous MX980Setup.exe application again? I am not really all that concerned with the volume pack files, just need the dirty MX980 setup application, reformated comp and forget to plug out the software files I use only on occasion. Anyway hopefully you can help with this once again, also not sure how to send pm's but if you are looking to improve on the existing forums I would be very interested in retrofitting the forum boards (should it be something of interest to you).

Well hope you can help once more. Thanks in advance, as always.

-moose


----------



## sepman1

Hey All,

New user here. I have the MX-980 - anyone able to help me with getting the software. I just moved and am unable to locate it. New home theater and now I have a brick mx-980. Please help!!


----------



## csalzman

*Re: MX-980 RF Aplications*

Hi Sonnie,
Being a newbie here, I don't want to overstep my bounds.
I have a MX980 that I cannot program because I do not or and cannot get the editor.
If you could possibly help I would really appreciated it.
If you cant, thanks anyway.


----------



## nantha1

I recently bought a house with an Mx-980 in the HT system. Was bought from Tweeter which went out of business so I am out of luck with software. Could someone can help with editor software and possibly the expansion pack that some are talking about. Thank you.


----------



## SteveY

I am looking for the MX-980 Expansion pack, can anyone help me out?

Thanks


----------



## jjjoint

I bought the MSC-400 and MX-980. I paid for professional install from an authorized dealer. However, the install is all mucked up. When I hit watch cable it turns on the receiver, but nothing else. While watching the installer work, I noticed some wrong use of if/else statements. Can anyone send me the software for both so I can set this up properly? I don't want to call back and spend another 75$ an hour.


----------



## nholmes1

Sorry that you guys are having problems but please call URC and they will on a case by case process send the software to end users, especially in cases where the original dealer has gone out of business or did not do a proper job of installing the system. 

It is not allowed for URC dealers to release the software to an end user which is why these are part of the professional line.

To contact URC please call Toll Free: (800) 901-0800


----------



## jjjoint

I tried the URC hotline and all they did was point me to another dealer south of town. I find out today the original dealer has closed shop because of the economy. If I can't get the software then I have to pay another 'one time fee' + hourly. What a bogus business model. I'll be out 1k to have a remote work through walls. Help please.


----------

